

Ask HN: What does an ideal django workflow setup look like? - dopey1984

<i>I've Googled, but have not found any really organized and layman-friendly overview, which is why I came here</i><p>I know how to get python/django working on my computer (PC or Mac) and have developed simple test apps using django's built-in dev server and a mysql back-end. So I can get things to work and don't need help on installing stuff.<p>But as a coding hobbyist, I don't know how to set up a pro workflow. I don't know best practices on how to setup and maintain a dev and production environment, how to efficiently publish to production, how to integrate all that into a version control system (i.e., git), basically anything that a pro coder at a startup would take for granted as "the way to do things".<p>I understand there are many different ways and products to use to setup a great workflow for developing in django, but would like to hear how you or your startup team (or corporate dev group) does it. Specifics would be amazing, as I need a little hand holding, i.e. please cover anything and everything that I should know in order to develop efficiently, robustly, and eventually collaboratively.<p>Basically, please explain it in a way that a layman can follow the steps and setup a workflow without pulling his hair out. =P
======
atomical
<http://github.com/robhudson/django-debug-toolbar>

This is an invaluable resource for benchmarking performance, both CPU and
database and will help you optimize your queries through the ORM.

